# SaudiArabia is building 1900 houses, 33 schools and 23 hospitals in Pakistan



## BATMAN

Kingdom of Saudi Arabia is building 1900 houses, 33 schools and 23 hospitals in Pakistan

http://life-in-saudiarabia.blogspot.ca/2016/12/saudi-arabia-is-building-1900-houses-33.html

dedicated to the BIGOTS who were cursing Saudis on thread about taxing Saudi residents.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan - Saudi ties have generally been rock solid and this can only improve with future investment of 30-40 Billion from Saudia into Pakistan's business center

A direct channel between Pakistan Business - Saudia would be I think an ideal Oppourtunity for Saudia to take part in CPEC benefits

Saudia were forming 500-600 billion fund last time I checked for investing in non oil initiatives world wide


----------



## Djinn

All this to help the victims of natural calamities especially those affected by the 2005 earth quake..............Yeah it's about time. A wonderful 2017 to everyone.


----------



## Jahan2223

So, we are now referring to Blogs of some random individual to get claims and information?
The reference source given "Al Arabiya" isn't even working. If it is happening, please provide working links for reference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoadRunner401

Jahan2223 said:


> So, we are now referring to Blogs of some random individual to get claims and information?
> The reference source given "Al Arabiya" isn't even working. If it is happening, please provide working links for reference.



You are too cheer and not ask real questions, remember this is expedited emergency help from brotherly nation for 2010 and 2005 disasters all in once.


Now lets see what the infidels were doing 

WASHINGTON, Oct. 28, 2010 – The U.S. military has reached a milestone in providing relief to Pakistani flood victims, a Defense Department spokesman said today.

As of yesterday, the military had delivered more than 20 million pounds of relief supplies since the relief effort began Aug. 5, Marine Corps Col. David Lapan told reporters.

Pakistan still is struggling in the aftermath of torrential summer rains that caused flooding that affected some 20 million people, and killed at least 1,800, officials said. The United States has been the first and foremost nation to provide assistance to the flood victims, providing more than $390 million in immediate relief and recovery efforts, and that effort continues, Lapan said.

About 600 U.S. service members are on the ground in flood-ravaged areas, and 26 military helicopters continue to assist in the effort, he said. While the military no longer is providing fixed-wing aircraft support, he added, the continuation of rotary-wing support “shows that there still is a need.”

http://archive.defense.gov/news/newsarticle.aspx?id=61461

My response is dedicated to Batman Cheer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandrom

Pakistan should decide 

1)saudi-usa
2)china-russia. 

If saudi ,then russia is out.


----------



## H!TchHiker

mandrom said:


> Pakistan should decide
> 
> 1)saudi-usa
> 2)china-russia.
> 
> If saudi ,then russia is out.


First you decide about US Or Russia.. If US then Russia out afterwords suggest something for pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mandrom

H!TchHiker said:


> First you decide about US Or Russia.. If US then Russia out afterwords suggest something for pakistan.



modi is usa-oriented. As for Russia it has china and trump both in its pockets.


----------



## H!TchHiker

mandrom said:


> modi is usa-oriented. As for Russia it has china and trump both in its pockets.


Agree Modi is USA-oriented and that is what will benefit Pakistan in Afghanistan and in Asia. China is not in Russia pocket. In-fact china has more influence in comparative terms and both are together against US hegemony in this area..Now who is US alliance to carter this is "INDIA"... Pakistan will emerge as net beneficiary in this..Modi is doing something good and pushing pak for re-alignment..


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Jahan2223 said:


> So, we are now referring to Blogs of some random individual to get claims and information?
> The reference source given "Al Arabiya" isn't even working. If it is happening, please provide working links for reference.


http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-arabia/ksa-building-houses-schools-hospitals-pakistan/


----------



## somebozo

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Pakistan - Saudi ties have generally been rock solid and this can only improve with future investment of 30-40 Billion from Saudia into Pakistan's business center
> 
> A direct channel between Pakistan Business - Saudia would be I think an ideal Oppourtunity for Saudia to take part in CPEC benefits
> 
> Saudia were forming 500-600 billion fund last time I checked for investing in non oil initiatives world wide



TO get investment you must have investment opportunities..Pakistani govt is very slow in creating opportunities for the fear of over heating the economy which would kill the purchasing power of poorer people..


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Welcome.


----------



## Solomon2

Would Pakistanis have any objection to _Zionists_ building houses, schools, and hospitals in Pakistan? Including choosing who staffs them and what is taught?


----------



## Sugarcane

KSA should invest in Business and Infrastructure projects of Pakistan.


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Solomon2 said:


> Would Pakistanis have any objection to _Zionists_ building houses, schools, and hospitals in Pakistan? Including choosing who staffs them and what is taught?



drop it bro, you aren't even recognized on their passports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Solomon2 said:


> Would Pakistanis have any objection to _Zionists_ building houses, schools, and hospitals in Pakistan? Including choosing who staffs them and what is taught?



Are the Zionists doing so? No!..... we can have a runaway meaningless discussion with an endless array of hypotheticals.

Having said that, I hope those 35 schools aren't "madrasas".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

RoadRunner401 said:


> You are too cheer and not ask real questions, remember this is expedited emergency help from brotherly nation for 2010 and 2005 disasters all in once.
> 
> 
> Now lets see what the infidels were doing
> 
> WASHINGTON, Oct. 28, 2010 – The U.S. military has reached a milestone in providing relief to Pakistani flood victims, a Defense Department spokesman said today.
> 
> As of yesterday, the military had delivered more than 20 million pounds of relief supplies since the relief effort began Aug. 5, Marine Corps Col. David Lapan told reporters.
> 
> Pakistan still is struggling in the aftermath of torrential summer rains that caused flooding that affected some 20 million people, and killed at least 1,800, officials said. The United States has been the first and foremost nation to provide assistance to the flood victims, providing more than $390 million in immediate relief and recovery efforts, and that effort continues, Lapan said.
> 
> About 600 U.S. service members are on the ground in flood-ravaged areas, and 26 military helicopters continue to assist in the effort, he said. While the military no longer is providing fixed-wing aircraft support, he added, the continuation of rotary-wing support “shows that there still is a need.”
> 
> http://archive.defense.gov/news/newsarticle.aspx?id=61461
> 
> My response is dedicated to Batman Cheer!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes should I tell that same USA used this relief work to carry out spy work here in Pakistan. As a matter of fact lot spies came in disguise of relief work.


----------



## Solomon2

Clutch said:


> Are the Zionists doing so? No!..... we can have a runaway meaningless discussion with an endless array of hypotheticals.
> 
> Having said that, I hope those 35 schools aren't "madrasas".


All you can do is "hope"? You consider yourself entirely powerless to change anything?


----------



## Clutch

Solomon2 said:


> All you can do is "hope"? You consider yourself entirely powerless to change anything?


Nope... not at all. Hopelessness is a state of mind. Everyone can make an impact even if it is a drop in an ocean.


----------



## Solomon2

Clutch said:


> Nope... not at all. Hopelessness is a state of mind. Everyone can make an impact even if it is a drop in an ocean.


So what is _your_ plan of action to avoid having these Saudi schools turn into "madrassas"?


----------



## Clutch

Solomon2 said:


> So what is _your_ plan of action to avoid having these Saudi schools turn into "madrassas"?


It's about awareness. Making sure we realize the mistakes of the past and recognize wahabbiism for what it is. I honestly believe there has been a significant change in people's preceptions and awareness since the 1980s to 90s (if you we're around then) and now. Peole and government are cautious.

What is your action plan for a change for the positive?


----------



## Solomon2

Clutch said:


> It's about awareness. Making sure we realize the mistakes of the past and recognize wahabbiism for what it is. I honestly believe there has been a significant change in people's preceptions and awareness since the 1980s to 90s (if you we're around then) and now. Peole and government are cautious.


No, no, I asked what YOU planned to do, personally?



> What is your action plan for a change for the positive?


What do you consider "change for the positive"?


----------



## Mo12

does this aid come with any strings attached?


----------



## Clutch

Solomon2 said:


> No, no, I asked what YOU planned to do, personally?
> 
> What do you consider "change for the positive"?



Be vocal, write to editors if need be, social media, my wife and I have participated in NGO org that promote female education which brings awareness against extremism. 
Plus we have donated money to other similar causes.

How about you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> A direct channel between Pakistan Business - Saudia would be I think an ideal Oppourtunity for Saudia to take part in CPEC benefits


CPEC is built around trade with Middle Eastern states & partially Africa.
China can export to Europe via Russia, serve USA through Pacific.
Cursing ME regimes is part CPEC sabotage plan.
For same reason, Chabahar is a fail becuase it can serve no one in the region but it self or India, who need route for its weapon supply, to its terror infrastructure in Afghanistan.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well Saudis announced a investment fund of 500 Billion for generating suppliment income for country (None oil money making investments)

I think if Pakistan can attract 40-100 Billion in investment into Pakistan from Saudia

Agriculture (Recurring revenue)

Train / Metro (Recurring revenue)
Textile (Reuccring revenue)
Manufacturing (Recurring revenue)
Then I think it would be tremendous economic boost
Remains to be seen how CPEC marketing team can sell this proposal to GCC group

Such a initiative would create great number of jobs both in GCC and Pakistan/China

The one area in Pakistan that need a "Revamp" is the Electric Wireing / Cables
to modern standards that don't lose energy / electricty


----------



## BATMAN

Solomon2 said:


> So what is _your_ plan of action to avoid having these Saudi schools turn into "madrassas"?



We'll stop the school construction! Any concerns with hospitals and houses construction?


----------



## Solomon2

Clutch said:


> Be vocal, write to editors if need be, social media, my wife and I have participated in NGO org that promote female education which brings awareness against extremism.
> Plus we have donated money to other similar causes.
> How about you?


I'm _here,_ aren't I?


----------

